# Obssessed?



## frank (Sep 19, 2010)

Greetings fellow addicts. I have developped a peculiar thought disorder that can only be properly termed a coffee obssession and am wondering if I have company here--most likely I do. My obssession manifests itself in thinking(at the end of the work day) about getting home from work to make myself that sweet rich concoction known as espresso. Other days it is to make Cuban coffee in my trusty moka pot. But I also find that I actually enjoy perusing the net looking at stampers, roasters' sites, types of coffees and just reading about all the ideas, problems and joys that others have with espresso. I find it enjoyable reading about the different shades of flavors in different roasts. I like to look at different types of espresso cups also. Ok. Now I have confessed. Anybody else here like to join me and publicly confess their 'obssesson'? Go for it. It is liberating!


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I think most members fall into this obsession, otherwise they would not have stumbled on this forum in the first place









One symptom is when told that instant coffee is just as good, such an obsessive jumps up and down in a frantic rage, or if you are British, just sigh and shake your head.


----------



## frank (Sep 19, 2010)

Or another symptom could be ogling the machine at an espresso bar instead of ordering your coffee!


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Another symptom is asking for tea when asked "can I get you a drink". You just know its gonna be crappy instant so why bother.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

another is despairing as you watch friends stir in several sweeteners into the carefully made cappuchino's you have just made--- without even tasting them first!


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

I must be obsessed ive joined a forum!


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Obsessed, is checking Coffee Forums before reading Sky News. I just have to know what's going on with my friends.


----------



## frank (Sep 19, 2010)

Another sign or symptom of this condition is leaving paperwork unfinished in the office at the end of the day because that sweet hot cup beckons you to come home to her. This one bodes for a poor prognosis.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Eyedee said:


> Another symptom is asking for tea when asked "can I get you a drink". You just know its gonna be crappy instant so why bother.


Ha ha ha ha ha ha h ah ah a Yup!


----------

